# Pedicure today, pic included



## Shelley (Jun 2, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to post this so please move it if you need to..

I had a pedicure today and the woman painted some flowers on my big toe. The center is a crystal/rhinestone. I am wearing OPI Cajun Shrimp, pretty coral color. This place is reasonable for a pedicure, $28.00 Canadian. She said they also have one called a toecure. They do everything like a pedicure except scrub the bottom of your feet. Since mine are nice and smooth she didn't need to scrub so it only cost me $20.00 plus tax. Okay I took a pic of my big toe, I know it sounds weird, so you could see the flowers..


----------



## mandy_ (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks cute!


----------



## pieced (Jun 2, 2006)

That look so cute, But doesn't the crystal fall off???


----------



## Shelley (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pieced* That look so cute, But doesn't the crystal fall off??? Forgot to add that she placed some clear nail polish on my nail and stuck it on, dried.


----------



## lavender (Jun 2, 2006)

Very cute!!


----------



## monniej (Jun 2, 2006)

don't you just love summer! very nice!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 2, 2006)

omg thats alot of money for a pedicure, i pay $10, but it does look pretty and i love that nail polish


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jun 2, 2006)

You are brave to post pictures of your feet! LoL!

But that looks so cute!


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 2, 2006)

You have very nice toes!! I feel so wierd saying that, but I love the design you chose!!


----------



## karrieann (Jun 2, 2006)

very cute!


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 2, 2006)

Cute!


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* omg thats alot of money for a pedicure, i pay $10, but it does look pretty and i love that nail polish I got a pedi once.............it was *$57




*.........I've never done it since!!!! except by me of course!!....free!!!

BTW.......your toe looks really cute!!! I love buzy colours and gems!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 2, 2006)

oooh! that's so cute! i love it when they put those little sticky things on your toenails! i had one similar to yours on top of a french pedicure and everyone loved it!


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I got a pedi once.............it was *$57



*.........I've never done it since!!!! except by me of course!!....free!!! omg!!!! did u know it cost that much be4 u got it done?


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* omg!!!! did u know it cost that much be4 u got it done? no...........and it was a friend of mine that did it, she owned the shop!!!


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 3, 2006)

That looks really lovely


----------



## Mari168 (Jun 3, 2006)

I love it, it looks great!!

I get a pedicure at least 2-3 times a summer. I pay about $30 for a french pedicure and they do a great job. Sometimes I get a french pedicure with flowers on my big toe with the stone in the middle. The stone actually never comes off. The nail polish will be looking bad due to nail growing but that stone will not budge.

Hopefully, I'll be getting my pedicure next week.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks really cute!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 3, 2006)

That's so cute!!!!

I got a mani &amp; pedi yesterday, but it's just plain coral "Coral Reef" by Essie... nothing fancy, but my feet finally saw flip flops today!



lol


----------



## KellyB (Jun 3, 2006)

That looks really good!!


----------



## chocobon (Jun 3, 2006)

This is cute


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jun 3, 2006)

That's so cute!!....you're giving me an idea for my toes.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 3, 2006)

That is adorable! I love it! I usually pay around 30 dollars for my spa pedicures and only get them a couple times during the summer. The rest of the time I do them myself or just have them paint designs on without a pedicure. I found a girl that does this for only 10 bucks for me. Not too shabby!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 3, 2006)

that's so cute!


----------



## Maude (Jun 3, 2006)

That's really cute.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 3, 2006)

That's so cute. OPI has some aweome colors.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

that is sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 9, 2007)

so cute


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 9, 2007)

That looks very pretty, the flowers are so cute


----------



## Aprill (Feb 9, 2007)

very cute


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 9, 2007)

That's really cute!!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 13, 2007)

that toe looks so cute1 it makes me want to get a manicure or pedicure...


----------

